# Fishfinder and gps install help



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Hello everone I've run into kind of s snag and I can't figure how to do it I have my fishfinder getting power from a wire that I spliced into I want to change that I was thinking of running wire for the fishfinder direct to the battery as I don't feel safe with the splice or I can wire it to the power panel in the console it's s centre console boat I already have a few wires already to the battery what would you guys do also the fishfinder and gps are two units one for gps and one for full screen fishfinder any help would really be appreciated


----------



## catfish1605 (Jan 18, 2009)

I would try and go straight to the battery and make sure you put in a fuse. Also, make sure it's not your trolling motor battery that can cause interference.


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Either way as long as it is fused; it's your preference. Spliced wire not so much.


----------



## gino (May 14, 2008)

Thank you guys for your help I think I'm going to hardware them to the battery and put a fuse in that line


----------

